

Samsung Galaxy S2 launches finally in US on August 29 - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47500/galaxy-s2-release-august-29-confirmed

======
dmix
It looks just like an iPhone.

That not exactly a bad thing. Most new cars are similar variations of other
cars in their class (sedan/suv).

But if I saw someone carrying it, I would just think its another iPhone 4.

